# Yet another jig



## Anonymous (18 Jul 2004)

Hi all

Seems that I am making quite a few jigs lately. Here is an idea I had last night to allow me to route a stopped grove in the top of a box lid for some Mahogany to be inlaid. I needed some end stops on my guide.

I used a steel insert for the 6mm setscrew to run in and lock the end stop in position and ground the end of the bolts to a nice flat finish so that they did not chew up the aluminium.

Works very nicely.

I am intending to stick a couple of pieces of flexible measuring tape across the top, from the middle out to each side, to allow accurate setups.























Edited once for spelling


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jul 2004)

Tony i think you should set up a dedicated jig site m8 :lol: i get one good idea every decade (hammer) .Keep taking the vitamins and posting the jigs you putting us all in the shade


----------



## Alf (18 Jul 2004)

Ah bejabers! The man has more jigs than Michael Flatley, so he does.*

I like it, Tony. Making a clamp guide a little more hand tool friendly has been on the Tuit list for a while now; if I can remember I'll probably pinch your idea and make a set of my own at the same time. Ta muchly.

Cheers, Alf

*With apologies to inhabitants of the Emerald Isle for my atrocious acccent and general stereotyping. Feel free to dig out a few "Ooo-rrs" and "Me 'andsomes" in return.


----------



## Anonymous (18 Jul 2004)

Alf, that Avatar is gorgeous and reminds me that I need to make another shooting board soon!


----------



## Newbie_Neil (18 Jul 2004)

Hi Tony

Well done. I am just so impressed with all of the ideas that you are giving me.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Noel (18 Jul 2004)

Alf apparently said -"With apologies to inhabitants of the Emerald Isle for my atrocious acccent and general stereotyping. Feel free to dig out a few "Ooo-rrs" and "Me 'andsomes" in return. "

You'll be hearing from me, drectly...

Rgds

Noel


----------



## Alf (18 Jul 2004)

Noely":27p5e5zs said:


> You'll be hearing from me, drectly...


Dreckly? I won't need to worry for the next 6 months or so then... :wink: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Knot Competent (18 Jul 2004)

Alf, I have to explain to visitors to North Devon that “dreckly” is similar to the Spanish “mañana”, but without it’s intense sense of urgency. I’d say six months is on the hurried side.

Regards, John


----------



## Alf (18 Jul 2004)

Knot Competent":1t6cy3vz said:


> without it’s intense sense of urgency


ROTFL! :lol: 


Knot Competent":1t6cy3vz said:


> I’d say six months is on the hurried side.


You could be right. A clear year at least, d'you think?  

Cheers, Alf


----------

